# Hello friends! Help needed



## Bitty_ (Dec 27, 2020)

So if you all saw my previous post, you’ll know I had console problems. Unfortunately, I hadn’t planned for any of this so I didn’t back anything up. My husband allowed me to take over his console but I still lost everything.

Any and all donations would be greatly appreciated as I try to regain what was lost after 1,200 hours of playing 

Thanks friends 
~~ bitty


----------



## hillareet (Dec 27, 2020)

bump. my bestie needs help!  let’s all join forces and donate to her. any extra DIYs you’ve got, furniture, clothing, materials, bells. literally anything helps! we are going to get her back her dream island. I cannot imagine losing it all..  pls support the cause!!!


----------



## a_b (Dec 27, 2020)

I have a bunch of diys and unneeded items/clothing to spare if you'd like to come take a look


----------



## Bitty_ (Dec 27, 2020)

a_b said:


> I have a bunch of diys and unneeded items/clothing to spare if you'd like to come take a look


 thank you so much!!! Anything helps


----------



## Ruban (Dec 27, 2020)

Can i come to your island?


----------



## Bitty_ (Dec 27, 2020)

Ruban said:


> Can i come to your island?


 of course! Thank you <3<3 I’ll get a dodo!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 27, 2020



Bitty_ said:


> of course! Thank you <3<3 I’ll get a dodo!


 I just realized since it’s day one on new island, I can’t fly. But I’ll get you a dodo tomorrow. Is that okay?


----------



## RedPanda (Dec 27, 2020)

I can start saving my DIYs for you. I usually toss them but I play daily and they pile up fast. I can also donate some bells.


----------



## Bitty_ (Dec 27, 2020)

RedPanda said:


> I can start saving my DIYs for you. I usually toss them but I play daily and they pile up fast. I can also donate some bells.


you’re an angel.


----------



## Akane30 (Dec 27, 2020)

I have A BUNCH of DIYs that I was about to sell, come take them!!! 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 27, 2020

Bring a clean inventory, I can give you some hybrids too


----------



## Bitty_ (Dec 27, 2020)

Akane30 said:


> I have A BUNCH of DIYs that I was about to sell, come take them!!!


 thank you so much! I can’t use my airport today but could we meet up tomorrow?!


----------



## Akane30 (Dec 27, 2020)

Bitty_ said:


> thank you so much! I can’t use my airport today but could we meet up tomorrow?!


Okk!! Tomorrow evening then, I'll keep them for you! :3


----------



## Bitty_ (Dec 27, 2020)

S





Akane30 said:


> Okk!! Tomorrow evening then, I'll keep them for you! :3


Seriously, thank you so much!!


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 27, 2020)

Hello! I can drop off material stacks and bring a bunch of hybrids if that would be of any use? Let me know if there's any orderable items you'd like and I'll see if i can order some in for you too (i have a mostly full furniture catalogue but only a patchy clothes one)  Am so sorry you lost your save/switch ;-;


----------



## Bitty_ (Dec 27, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Hello! I can drop off material stacks and bring a bunch of hybrids if that would be of any use? Let me know if there's any orderable items you'd like and I can order some in for you too  Am so sorry you lost your save/switch ;-;


 that would be AMAZING!! Thank you so very much. Can we link up tomorrow when my airport is open?!


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 27, 2020)

Bitty_ said:


> that would be AMAZING!! Thank you so very much. Can we link up tomorrow when my airport is open?!


Of course! Feel free to PM me with any specific requests too ~ I'm in GMT by the way


----------



## Buffi (Dec 28, 2020)

Hi! I’m so sorry this happened to you, I can bring DIY’s, materials and items to help


----------



## Bitty_ (Dec 28, 2020)

Buffi said:


> Hi! I’m so sorry this happened to you, I can bring DIY’s, materials and items to help


That would be amazing!! Thank you so much!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 28, 2020

Hello all friends! I’m going to post a dodo for a little bit now that my airport is open! I can’t thank you all enough for reaching out to help me. Losing my previous island has been devastating, but everyone’s generosity has really lifted my spirits.

I’ll only be on a couple hours this morning because I have to attend a funeral, but I’ll log back on later 

Again, thank you all.
~Bitty


----------



## Buffi (Dec 28, 2020)

Great I’ll head over


----------



## USN Peter (Dec 28, 2020)

Sorry about the trouble you experienced. I will come over to donate some stuffs.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 28, 2020)

On my way with pockets of hybrids and mateterials  Do let me know if there's any items you want me to order in for you too


----------



## Yanrima~ (Dec 28, 2020)

Hi, I have extra furniture and 1 diy and I’m stopping by to give them to you! ☺


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 28, 2020)

Heading back over


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Dec 28, 2020)

Hi! I'll head over shortly after doing my daily tasks. I have some recipes for you~ ^_^

Edit: looks like I missed you. When you open up your island again, ping me here and I'll drop off the recipes to you!


----------



## Rairu (Dec 28, 2020)

When you get to the point that you need specific things, let me know and I'll help if I can.


----------



## jadetine (Dec 28, 2020)

@Bitty_ I'm here for you! Take anything you want from my giveaway https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/free-diys-sahara-items-hybrids-and-fossils.550105/

Let me know when you're around and I'll open my gates. We can exchange friend codes if you want to come dig up any flowers.


----------



## SandiBeaches (Dec 28, 2020)

Sorry to hear about the switch troubles, I can drop off some things next time you open


----------



## Akane30 (Dec 28, 2020)

Let me know when you're back on, you can come for some diys and flowers on my beach!!


----------



## Bitty_ (Dec 28, 2020)

Hi friends! I’m home and logging back on 

I’m about to update the dodo!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Dec 28, 2020)

@Bitty_ , I'm on my way over now--SillyPuppy from Sakura~ ^_^


----------



## Bitty_ (Dec 28, 2020)

jadetine said:


> @Bitty_ I'm here for you! Take anything you want from my giveaway https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/free-diys-sahara-items-hybrids-and-fossils.550105/
> 
> Let me know when you're around and I'll open my gates. We can exchange friend codes if you want to come dig up any flowers.


 honestly any of your DIY or Saharah items would be amazing!!!


----------



## Akane30 (Dec 28, 2020)

I'm on my way!!


----------



## jadetine (Dec 28, 2020)

Bitty_ said:


> honestly any of your DIY or Saharah items would be amazing!!!


Did you want any of the Fossils? It seems like you have plenty of offers for flowers,  but I can bring a pile of seed packets so you can decide where to grow later.


----------



## Bluelady (Dec 28, 2020)

Hi. May I come over to drop some diys, hybrids, material and etc.? In case you are in mobile, my character is Celeste from Calatia.

It looks like I have enough items for two trips, fyi.


----------



## Akane30 (Dec 28, 2020)

If you need hybrids or anything else I miiight have let me know!! ^_^


----------



## Bitty_ (Dec 28, 2020)

Akane30 said:


> If you need hybrids or anything else I miiight have let me know!! ^_^


I’ll literally accept anything!!! Also a ladder if you don’t mind crafting me one!!


----------



## jadetine (Dec 28, 2020)

I'm heading over,  assuming this code is still active!


----------



## meo (Dec 28, 2020)

I have a few spare diys, if you want to take a look and need any..lmk!



Spoiler



zen style stone
mum cushion
shell lamp
shell bed
lily crown
windflower fan
wooden plank sign
tree's bounty little tree
traditional balancing toy
cool hyacinth wreath


----------

